# Toronto to Orlando by car - best town to stop overnight?



## Lizyyz

We are driving to Orlando from Toronto in the summer.  The plan is to leave on a Wednesday at 2 AM, stop somewhere (where?) for Thursday night and proceed again Friday morning.  Would appreciate any help on where best to spend the night.  I'm also going to CAA to get Triptik but thought TUG could be best place for advice. 

Thanks in advance.

Liz


----------



## Eli Mairs

We always drive as far as Charlotte N.C. and stay at the Residence Inn just off the I-77 (Tyvola Rd, exit 5). It is approximately a 12 hour drive, leaving an easy 10 hour drive for the next day.


----------



## pwrshift

If you are aiming for Charlotte, you might want a first-class place to rest up.  You'll like this place (link below)!  When I do it, I break the trip in to smaller chunks - Pittsburgh because I never get away early enough and there's not much choice (other than budget) from there to Charlotte, then Ballantyne in Charlotte, and to Orlando from there...an extra night to your plans.

This route saves a few hundred miles compared to the Highway 75 route recommended for winter driving.

Brian

http://www.ballantyneresort.com/


----------



## Sunny4me

In 2003 we stayed at the Residence Inn in Tyvola (thanks to Eli Mairs recommendation).  It was perfect!


----------



## moonstone

We did that trip last Dec. but left Barrie at 1:30 am (after DH finished work) we stopped at 8pm that night at exit 3 (Kingsland) in Georgia on I-95. There were lots of chain motels to choose from. We always take I-90 to I-79 to US 19 to I-77 to I-26 to I-95 to I-4 when going to the middle or East coast of Florida -fewer miles=less gas! I use Microsoft Streets & Trips or www.travmatix in addition to a good Eastern US roadmap to plan our road trips because I cant stand flipping those triptik pages. When we enter a state where we expect to stay overnite we stop at their welcome ctr & pick-up a motel coupon book. We dont plan where we'll spend the night ahead of time incase we arent tired of driving and want to go further or the weather is bad and we want to stop sooner (only happened 2x in last 29 yrs).
Have a good trip!
~Diane


----------



## CSB

There may be another way to go. My in-laws go down to Florida in December. They drive to Washington DC and catch a train down to Florida. Their car is transported with them and they sleep on the train. It's a really nice way to go. I can't tell you the details but I could find out if you are interested.


----------



## Sunny4me

I think Cindy is talking about the Lorton Auto Train.  
http://www.cwrr.com/Amtrak/e_fl_at.html

We have never tried it, but it sounds interesting!


----------



## Lizyyz

Thanks, everyone! Reading your posts have made made it seem like the drive's really just around the corner and not really all that long and tedious.  This is the first time we're driving this far (and first time to Orlando!).  We usually only take 12-14 hour-trips, so I'm a little nervous and excited at the same time.  Thanks again!


----------



## moonstone

Lizyyz - I forgot to mention that if you do take the routes I posted earlier watch out for many speed traps along US 19. It a popular shortcut from I-79 to I-77 & the state troupers are always out in full force looking for out-of-state drivers. They will ticket you for going 5mph over if the mood strikes them! There are even web sites describing them -especially in the Sommerville area.
Have a great trip - we've been doing it at least once, often twice a year, since this route was finished in the late 70's.
~Diane


----------



## Lizyyz

moonstone said:
			
		

> Lizyyz - I forgot to mention that if you do take the routes I posted earlier watch out for many speed traps along US 19. It a popular shortcut from I-79 to I-77 & the state troupers are always out in full force looking for out-of-state drivers. They will ticket you for going 5mph over if the mood strikes them! There are even web sites describing them -especially in the Sommerville area.
> Have a great trip - we've been doing it at least once, often twice a year, since this route was finished in the late 70's.
> ~Diane



Now that's a really helpful tip! Mapquest also gives the same route and I'm more familiar with mapquest (yes, I find CAA triptik to be not too user-friendly) so I think we'll take this route. Haven't decided yet whether to stop in Charlotte or Georgia, though but since our trip's near the end of July, I think I have a few more weeks left to decide. Thanks again.


----------



## Lizyyz

CSB said:
			
		

> There may be another way to go. My in-laws go down to Florida in December. They drive to Washington DC and catch a train down to Florida. Their car is transported with them and they sleep on the train. It's a really nice way to go. I can't tell you the details but I could find out if you are interested.



This does sound interesting but there's 6 of us travelling so won't be cost-effective. I think I'll do this if it's just me and DH. Thanks!


----------



## Debbie0329

We just took the Amtrak Auto Train down to Orlando!  We drove from North Conway to NJ, stayed overnight with friends and then drove to Lorton, VA - just outside of Washington, DC.  Got on the train with the car fully loaded (my son just moved to Orlando to work for Disney) and travelled down to Sanford, FL overnight - trip took about 16 hours but we got a roommette which was converted from seats to sleeping bunks.  I guess it would depend on how many you have in your party as to whether or not it's financially feasible.... BTW meals were included in the price of the trip.

Deb


----------



## pwrshift

I had a friend use the autotrain last winter and he was bothered by kids running up and down all night, and a huge delay because of a derailment coming back somewhere along the route.  He wouldn't use it again as when it was all over he didn't think he saved much money, if any, and still had to drive through snow on the first part of the trip (getting to DC).  Sorry to throw some water on your idea.

Brian


----------

